# Recruitment agencies UK to Dubai



## alexsouter (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi, There all. I was recommended to come onto this site by a friend who lives in Dubai. I'm in the UK and would like to take on exploring employment opportunities in the Gulf.
Do any of you know any recruitment agencies that I could make contact with? I'm in marketing & sales. 
Thanks very much. 
Alex


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

read the 'READ BEFORE YOU POST' sticky. Long list of recruiters there.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

alexsouter said:


> Hi, There all. I was recommended to come onto this site by a friend who lives in Dubai. I'm in the UK and would like to take on exploring employment opportunities in the Gulf.
> Do any of you know any recruitment agencies that I could make contact with? I'm in marketing & sales.
> Thanks very much.
> Alex


You could give emerson chase a call, i have been recruited twice by them once whilst in the UK,and secondly while here in Dubai. Give Joel a call on +44 2392311190 he specializes in sales and marketing for the middle east.

Good luck


----------

